

RBS Faces $783Million Fine for Manipulating LIBOR - hkmurakami
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-02-05/rbs-said-to-face-up-to-783-million-fine-for-manipulating-libor.html

======
mpweiher
Where's the jail-time?

